# how can I make generator switch automatic



## mikeandjen (Feb 18, 2014)

I have a Class C MH with an external generator. I just bought this one and it is set up different than I am used to. In order to use the generator, I have to plug the shore line into it. I know there has to be an automatic switching available, just not sure how or where to start. Everything else seems to work great, any help would be much appreciated. 

Mike


----------

